# hybred Altum Angelfish [german breed]



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I have tried introducing Wild Altums to my tank and failed. They were to delicate beat up from shipping and they have all died dispite all my efforts. I do not want to give up on this fish; However I would like to find out more information on a Hybred Altum Angelfish. I think a breeder in Germany has bred some. How can I find out more information regarding this fish. I do not have the hart to request more of these fish which may die again. 


Thank you.


----------

